# 04 T56 Basic maintanence



## Nathaninwa (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi guys....new member here. Just picked an 04 GTO 6 speed transmission from a theft recovery vehicle from a wrecking yard in Walla Walla, WA. With no shifter extension, it seems to shift pretty smoothly, no abnormal movement on the input shaft, and its over all cleanliness is good.

Im installing this in my 91 Volvo 940 with a Turbocharged 2.5L making 421wtq/501whp on pump and Im looking to tune with E85 and be closer to 500wtq

I currently have installed a W/C T5, and I know I cant drag the car the way I want with this tranny, so Ill be blending the Volvo bellhousing to the GTO bellhouing.

Ive already did some searching and found that I like the Australian Billet shifter and Ill be replacing the throwout bearing. Besides a fluid change with DexIII, is there any other basic maintance, I should check out before install?

With the T5 I had and it being a CL deal, I found out it needed rebuilt after I had installed it....somewhere along the way, it was gone through, but not enough preload on the input so 4th gear got taken out, and 1st and 2nd needed replaced........so here I am with a kickass 6 speed now

Im excited to get this in, the gear ratios are about perfect and the stock shifter location is smack in the middle of my shifter hole.

Any input, advice would be cool.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't use Dextron VI its not approved for manual transmissions unless specified.

I'm putting down simular numbers in my GTO with the M12 T56 without problems for about two years or more. The only problem I've had with it was the front seal leak due to my neglect of keeping the stock clutch in there slipping for so long. Good fluid, at the correct amount will last along time. Besides upgrading the internals to Viper or something better the T56 is pretty strong. GM/Tremec rated it to a max around 450lb-ft crank. Most have went with the GMM Ripshift shifter.


----------



## Nathaninwa (Jun 19, 2011)

I wont have room for the shifter that far forward. My stereo location is really close, so I need to keep the stock placement. To fit my T5, I had to weld an extension shifter box to the back of the tranny and run a really long slip yoke.

So I see its the Billet or Hurst for shifters.

I have the option to run anitlag for dragracing, but this is my DD as well....so I only plan to use launch control. I build close to 5 psi around the 5500 rpm rev limit, I have read that people are cutting 1.5 60 foot times. With a good launch like that, cars like mine are getting in the Mid 11's.

I chose this the T56 family for its strength, and really lucked out with the GTO's gearing, internal, and shifter placement I dont need to modify.


Edit....I see the prices are all over the place for slave/throwout bearings. Which is a good brand to stick with?


----------



## Nathaninwa (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been looking for shifters....and the Billet unit is no longer available. Until I know this setup will fit, does anyone have a low mileage stock shifter for sale? Someone has been into mine and Im missing some bushings, and I would like to add one more spring to the pack to keep the shifter centered. Plus I am thinking about adding some material to the top of the forward shift pivot to make a short term quick shifter.

I tried posting in the wanted, but I am not allowed yet.

Maybe I can hit up the gm dealer and get replacement bushings for the pins on the extension arm?


----------

